# Anodizing question.



## scout24 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello all- I have a titanium light that is splash anodized multiple colors that I'd like to either have all one color or remove the ano. It's bead blasted as well. Any thoughts, ideas, recommendations are appreciated. I'm open to pretty much anything, it's a nice light and does not deserve to sit on a shelf... Thanks in advance!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 16, 2020)

Maybe you can offer up images? Perhaps someone would like it enough to buy. We have seen here on CPF that heat on titanium will make colors, but not sure what you are looking for.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 16, 2020)

Since light has been bead blasted, how about using an ammo brass cleaner/polisher?
Instead of ground walnut shells as polishing media. Try using small smooth stones along with a soapy water solution . You'll end up with a good looking durable finish not worrying about dings

Ti tumble finish is like OR stone washed Boss 

..and when finish gets beat up you can just disassemble light and throw back into tumbler. Just an idea (-;


----------



## archimedes (Aug 16, 2020)

I think I had a similar question years ago, and it was suggested to "beadblast" (or re-blast, in your case) it, IIRC.

I'd be interested to see a photo of the current finish, if you care to share that.

EDIT - never did remove or replace the anodizing, but this was the one I'd considered having refinished ...







Decided to put a UV engine in there instead [emoji14]


----------



## scout24 (Sep 7, 2020)

For what it's worth, I got this sorted... It's a Haiku, and 400 grit sandpaper did the trick. Very thin strips to get in the nooks and crannies, and full sheets laid out on a table to get all the high spots.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Sep 7, 2020)

I was reading this: https://www.bladehq.com/cat--How-to-Anodize-Titanium--3549 the other day because I was curious, maybe it`ll help you out a bit with the color?


----------



## scout24 (Sep 7, 2020)

That was a good article, thanks! Maybe I'll re-do it one solid color...


----------



## sirpetr (Dec 22, 2020)

Normally anodizing fab can easily remove anodizing layer by submerging for some longer time into the same solution, like they are using for cleaning before any anodizing process. You wont probably notice it. I have done it this way multiple times on aluminium, hopefully works similar on titanium. I dont know which chemicals or acids they use but you can do it at home with strong NaOH solution (its commonly used for waste cleaning).


----------

